
Cyberspace Protection bill approved by Senate, no Internet kill switch - danishkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/26/cyberspace-protection-bill-approved-no-kill-switch/
======
tptacek
That there's no formally-defined internet kill switch in this bill actually
worsens the problem --- if you're the kind of person to see it as a "problem"
that the same guy who can have a major metro area in the middle east bombed in
your name can also cause a packet to be filtered.

That's because The President _already_ has the authority to shut off the
Internet, and, uh, pretty much everything else. Sec 706 (47 USC 606) (d).
Comms Act of 1934. Suck it, Internet!

A more carefully proscribed national security power for the President --- one
that acknowledged the Internet and the limits of the President's power over
it, rather than simply "all wire communication" and "all electromagnetic
communications" --- would actually help Internet-liberatarians.

For my own part, I'm glad the President has this power; I predict he'll need
it within the next 4-6 years.

------
younata
So, it limits the President's power. But, in doing so, it also gives more
power to the rest of the national government.

~~~
tptacek
No, it doesn't limit the president's power.

~~~
younata
My mistake, Sen. Lieberman claims it limits the President's power.

